# YourName the Hedgehog



## The Grimace (Aug 5, 2013)

-Look up (your name) the hedgehog on Google images.

-Post your results.

-Cry.


----------



## The Hunter (Aug 5, 2013)

God damn it.


----------



## LM 697 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 5, 2013)

Apparently it's a Bandicoot.


----------



## Fialovy (Aug 5, 2013)

Do I win yet?


----------



## spaps (Aug 5, 2013)

When I search the name I go by:




When I search my real name:




I'm double crying.


----------



## snowkitten91 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Globe (Aug 5, 2013)

God damn it x2


----------



## Night Terror (Aug 5, 2013)

Hell yes.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Aug 5, 2013)

Spoiler










  ​


----------



## Male (Aug 5, 2013)

Is he some sort of Airbender?


----------



## Hitler (Aug 5, 2013)

Spoiler










How incredibly appropriate, I don't think I could be happier with the result.


----------



## Saney (Aug 5, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

>


Hey, we have the same name.


----------



## The Hunter (Aug 5, 2013)

Hitler said:
			
		

> How incredibly appropriate, I don't think I could be happier with the result.


Kind of feel it's necessary to spoiler this for being NSFW, but it's such a hilarious result, I don't think I can.



			
				Saney said:
			
		

> CompyRex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O:


----------



## Lady Houligan (Aug 5, 2013)

kill me


----------



## Midnight Kissy Bull (Aug 5, 2013)

Fucking lolita...


----------



## Fialovy (Aug 5, 2013)

okay, now that is just creepy


----------



## Stalin (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh boy.


----------



## LM 697 (Aug 5, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Saney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Aug 5, 2013)

ORIGINAL CHARACTER, DO NOT STEAL


----------



## KatsuKitty (Aug 5, 2013)

Kill it with fire.


----------



## The Dude (Aug 6, 2013)

Darky said:
			
		

> Hell yes.



U havin a giggl ther m8?


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 6, 2013)

Darn it, I thought there wouldn't be one named after me.

I searched my IRL name, I got a *blue* and *red* hedgehog which was meant to be a clone of Shadow but because it messed up, the hedgehog was born. The fan character also fought with Sonic *because Sonic thought the fan character was the bad one* and Sonic won.


----------



## NoDarkies (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## TL 611 (Aug 6, 2013)

in your face guys i get a full character sheet!


----------



## Dunsparce (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## The Dude (Aug 6, 2013)

Mother of GodBear...


----------



## Null (Aug 6, 2013)

It's dated with the Japanese date format. sigh.


----------



## Globe (Aug 6, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Mother of GodBear...


 At least he's a good Christian anthropomorphic hedgehog.


----------



## Qqqqq (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Sakamoto (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm hoping this one is a joke and they weren't really trying.


----------



## Fialovy (Aug 6, 2013)

Just as I hope Courtney the Hedgehog is a joke or done by a two-year-old or something


----------



## Sakamoto (Aug 6, 2013)

Fialovy said:
			
		

> Just as I hope Courtney the Hedgehog is a joke or done by a two-year-old or something



Yeah, I think it will be hard to top that one.


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 6, 2013)

I'll resist the urge to use Blake Sonichu


----------



## exball (Aug 6, 2013)

Did I win?


----------



## spaps (Aug 6, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> Did I win?


Sorry, Courtney the Hedgehog cannot be beat. Not even with a million Sanics.


----------



## exball (Aug 6, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> exball said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about 2 million Sanics.


----------



## spaps (Aug 6, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> spaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly.


----------



## Sakamoto (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, Zack the Hedgehog does have the Death Gun and Ultimate Punch, plus 9,999,200 hit points.  But on the other hand, Courtney the Hedgehog looks taller and has big boobs, I think she can take Zack.



			
				Fialovy said:
			
		

>


----------



## HealthyMcWrap (Aug 7, 2013)

No weaknesses.

You fucking egotist.

Also, I have the same name as Null. I'm not posting that shit again.


----------



## exball (Aug 7, 2013)

HealthyMcWrap said:
			
		

> No weaknesses.
> 
> You fucking egotist.
> 
> Also, I have the same name as Null. I'm not posting that shit again.



I didn't make this...


----------



## BigAltheGreat921 (Aug 7, 2013)

Uh yeah...no comment.


----------



## The Dude (Aug 7, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> Did I win?



Death Gun. As opposed to what, a sandwich gun?


----------



## exball (Aug 7, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> exball said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As opposed to the regular gun that can't kill even King Kong. Who was killed by a regular gun.

Also fixed that for you.


----------



## Fibonacci (Aug 7, 2013)

There were so many entries, I couldn't just choose one...



Spoiler


----------



## Venusaur (Aug 7, 2013)

Huh, found this one...





There's also a preggo version of the character, but at that point I had to throw bleach in my eyes.


----------



## Niachu (Aug 7, 2013)

She tore off Sonic's legs and replaced them with boiled sausages so he'd lose, the fiend.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's another piece of work featuring a heartsweet named Jason:


----------



## The Hunter (Aug 7, 2013)

Courtesy of Male:


----------



## Great Unclean Chris (Aug 7, 2013)

we should do a SPESS MAHREEN variant of this.

why? Cause sadly space marines suffer the same OC treatment as sanic(though not as bad, but still just as retarded)


----------



## DH 384 (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, I just checked it out.











Mine also has a whole goddamn webseries. This was the first one I found. 

[youtube]-dg0u3TR0bA[/youtube]

Before I go in a corner to seriously think about my life, Did I win?


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 7, 2013)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler











The last one is supposed to be Sonic's little sister.


----------



## The Grimace (Aug 7, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do the Amy recolors on the left have lazy eyes?


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 8, 2013)

Meet Hunger the Transilvanian Hedgehog:


----------



## ON 190 (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh Jesus, I got stuck with more than a few to my name, but this one... eugh... "Green Day the Hedgehog" is what the name should be.


----------



## Fibonacci (Aug 8, 2013)

FOR ALL OF THE JUSTINS OUT THERE:


----------



## exball (Aug 13, 2013)

Fibonacci said:
			
		

> FOR ALL OF THE JUSTINS OUT THERE:


----------



## The Dude (Aug 13, 2013)

Fibonacci said:
			
		

> FOR ALL OF THE JUSTINS OUT THERE:


----------



## Fibonacci (Aug 13, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

>


I tried looking up The Dude the Hedgehog, but this is what I found instead:



Spoiler










Google Images is fucked up. THANKS OBAMA

*EDIT:* Oh wait, I found this:



Spoiler


----------



## MysticMisty (Oct 13, 2013)

Camouflage the Hedgehog?


----------



## exball (Oct 13, 2013)

Jewelsmakerguy said:
			
		

> I just _had_ to get stuck with the shittiest recolor job, didn't I?



ROSE3212 PAINTJOB SPOTTED!


----------



## PvtRichardCranium (Oct 13, 2013)

FUCKINGBULLSHITWHATALOUDOFMONKEYFUCKGODDAMMITIDON'TLOOKLIKETHATIWANTTOFINDTHEGUYTHATDIDTHISANDFUCKINGKILLHIMOHMYGODNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 13, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> Jewelsmakerguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, it's this user named bannafan (he's suspended, but if that picture means anything. It's that the rest of his art's likely more of the same).


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 13, 2013)

PvtRichardCranium said:
			
		

> FUCKINGBULLSHITWHATALOUDOFMONKEYFUCKGODDAMMITIDON'TLOOKLIKETHATIWANTTOFINDTHEGUYTHATDIDTHISANDFUCKINGKILLHIMOHMYGODNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.



DEM HIGH WAISTED HIGH WATER PANTS.


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 13, 2013)

NOOOOO IM FUCKING EMO!!!


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Oct 13, 2013)

Found another one






At least it wasn't a literally recoloured Shadow this time.


----------



## hellbound (Oct 13, 2013)

Handle, second result because it was more relevant than the first: 



Spoiler











Actual name, first result: 



Spoiler











Ugh, sonic spergs and zombie spergs combining.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 13, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

>


Why does mine look like a Bratz doll??


----------



## Mr. Duck (Oct 13, 2013)

Spoiler













Spoiler











I kinda like the second one, just because how retarded he looks.


----------



## random_pickle (Oct 13, 2013)

Mr. Duck said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where's the neck on the first one? That is incredibly creepy.


----------



## exball (Oct 13, 2013)

random_pickle said:
			
		

> Mr. Duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everything about the first one's bone structure is wrong.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Oct 13, 2013)

Tried finding one with my real name, but didn't come up with nothing that looked recolor-ish

But I found this when I searched for my forums name:


Spoiler


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 13, 2013)

random_pickle said:
			
		

> Mr. Duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think he even _has_ a neck.


----------



## AgentPickle (Oct 15, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> Mourning Dove said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's that red spot on her lips supposed to be? Herpes?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 15, 2013)

AgentPickle said:
			
		

> Mourning Dove said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that _is_ her lip.


----------



## wheat pasta (Oct 15, 2013)

Well, at least her feet are as big as mine.
Kinda looks like she's holding her own impossibly small waist with her impossibly gigantic right hand..


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 16, 2013)

wheat pasta said:
			
		

> Well, at least her feet are as big as mine.
> Kinda looks like she's holding her own impossibly small waist with her impossibly gigantic right hand..



That's getting dangerously close to Sonichu's art style.


----------



## RV 229 (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh god why. ;~;


----------

